# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء  25  فبراير 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 

 (كاس) توجه ضربة ثانية للهلال وترفض شكواه حول النقاط المخصومة بأمر الفيفا
 القرار صدر في أبريل 2019 والكاف أكد أن الهلال مديون له بالمال
 بعثة الزعيم تغادر عصراً إلى بورتسودان...... المسلمي : أتحمل المسؤولية أمام السوكرتا
 الصدى تحتسب إبنها بالقسم الفني ( الجعلي عبدالله)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكد سعادته بالعودة للمنتخب بعد عامينمنجد النيل في حوار ل: جاهز لحراسة المريخ في أي زمان ومكانيجب ألا نفقد أي نقطة للحفاظ على فرصتنا في الدوري
أفكر دائما أن أكون الحارس الأساسي لأطول فترة ممكنة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




منجد النيل 
بعد  فترة من الشد والجذب والمشكلات في الموسم الماضي، عاد حارس المرمى الدولي  السوداني منجد النيل، لحراسة مرمى المريخ كأساسي قبل نهاية الدور الأول من  الموسم الحالي.

وتحدث منجد النيل في حواره ل، عن الفترة الفائتة التي كان فيها أشبه بالمتمرد، وكيف تخطاها، والعوامل التي ساعدته في العودة لحراس مرمى.

كيف تقيم الفترة الماضية التي ابتعدت فيها عن الفريق؟

كانت  فترة مليئة بالمتاعب، لكن الحمد لله مرت بسلام، انتظمت في تدريبات المريخ  وقدمت عملا جيدا وجادا، وأشكر كل من ساعدني خلال تلك الفترة، وتخطيها جاء  بمجهود عدد كبير ممن هم حولي، وعدت بنجاح.

هل تقبل بالعودة مرة أخرى لدكة البدلاء؟

كل المجهود الذي أبذله والمباريات التي أخوضها الآن، تجعلني أفكر دائما أن أكون الحارس الأساسي للمريخ لأطول فترة ممكنة.

أيهما أجدر بحراسة مرمى المريخ، منجد النيل أم علي عبد الله أبو عشرين؟

منجد  النيل هو الأجدر (قالها ضاحكا).. الأجدر بحراسة مرمى المريخ، خيار وقرار  يملكه المدير الفني، فما عليّ إلا أن أجتهد بقوة وأتدرب بانتظام وجدية،  لأكون جاهزا لحراسة المرمى، كما هو الحال الآن.

من يتحمل مسؤولية استقبال الأهداف، في مباراتي الأهلي شندي والهلال الفاشر؟

هذه  طبيعة كرة القدم، والأخطاء فيها واردة، وسنقوم بتصحيحها في المباريات  المقبلة، الاجتهاد وحده في حراسة المرمى يساعد على تصحيح الأخطاء.



كيف استقبلت خبر عودتك لمنتخب السودان بعد غياب عامين؟

أنا سعيد جدا بالعودة للمنتخب السودان، وأتمنى أن نوفق كحراس مرمى في أن نسهم إيجابيا في مسيرة صقور الجديان في الاستحقاقات المقبلة.

ما هي حظوظ المريخ في الاحتفاظ بلقب الدوري؟

نملك  فرصة، وعلينا ألا نفقد أي نقطة، فيما تبقى من مبارياتنا بالدور الثاني من  الدوري السوداني، ويجب أن نحافظ على نسق الانتصارات الحالي.

ما هو تعليقك على إشراك لاعبين جدد أمامك في خط الدفاع؟

الأمر  تطلب مني جهدا إضافيا لتوجيههم بقصد الانسجام بيننا، لكنهم سيكتسبون مزيدا  من الخبرة، مع استمرار المشاركة في المباريات التنافسية، وقد أظهر جميع  اللاعبين الجدد قدرتهم على التأقلم سريعا.

هل تؤيد الاستعانة بحراس أجانب ومدربي حراس أجانب بالفرق السودانية؟

لا  نحتاج للأجانب سواء كانوا حراس مرمى أو مدربين في هذا المجال، ويجب أن نثق  في لاعبينا الوطنيين بهذا المركز الحساس، وكذلك بمدربي السودان، ومقدرتهم  على تأهيل الحراس الوطنيين.

كم يتبقى من عقدك الحالي مع المريخ؟

يتبقى في عقدي موسم واحد، وأرغب في الاستمرار بالمريخ، وستكون الأولوية له في تجديد عقدي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ إلى بورتسودان الخامسة مساء اليوم الثلاثاء
 .
 .
   تغادر بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ عند الساعة الخامسة مساء اليوم الثلاثاء  إلى مدينة بورتسودان عبر طيران بدر ويرأس البعثة عضوا المجلس الكابتن هيثم  محمد الرشيد ونائبا له الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى، وتضم البعثة "30" فردا  بينهم "19" لاعبا إضافة للجهاز الفني ومن المنتظر أن تصل بعثة الفريق إلى  مطار بورتسودان عند السادسة مساء .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بمعنويات عالية قبل سفره لبورسودان
 .
 .
  أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الثامنة من صباح امس الإثنين مرانه  الختامي بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) وذلك قبل توجه بعثة  الفريق لمدينة بورتسودان عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، وقد جاء المران وسط أجواء  حماسية من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني الذي قام بوضع اللمسات الختامية للقاء  السادس والعشرين من شهر فبراير بين المريخ ومضيفه حي العرب بورتسودان، وكان  الجهاز الفني بقيادة التونسي أمين المسلمي قد حرص على رفع مستوى حماس  اللاعبين للقاء الذي سيبحث خلاله الأحمر عن الفوز لتعزيز صدارته في روليت  بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمين العام لحي العرب: المريخ لقن اتحاد الكرة درسا لا ينسى
  وصف  النور طه باشري، الأمين العام لحي العرب بورتسودان كسب المريخ لاستئنافه في  محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (كاس) بالانتصار الإداري الذي يمثل سابقة في تاريخ  الكرة السودانية، مبينا أن المريخ قدم درسا لاتحاد الكرة وكشف ضعف لجانه.  مشيرا إلى أن اتحاد الكرة يعتمد على تكاسل الأندية وعدم اهتمامها بالوصول  لقضاياها لردهات الاتحاد الدولي، مشيدا بالمريخ ومحافظته على حقوقه والوصول  لأعلى الجهات العدلية، لافتا إلى أن المريخ قدم درسا بليغا  في كيفية المحافظة على الحقوق، وسجل باشري إشادة خاصة بالدكتور مزمل أبو  القاسم ووصفه بالصحفي المتمكن، والإداري البارع الذي لا يعرف اليأس، ويعشق  التحديات. مبينا أنه نجح في منح المريخ لقبا اعتبره كثيرون بعيد المنال.
  وأشار باشري إلى أن اتحاد الكرة يعتمد على لوائح بالية وغير صحيحة ويلزم  الأندية بإجراءات عقيمة تصعب من مهمتها كثيرا في المحافظة على حقوقها، ونبه  إلى أن اتحاد الكرة يطالب بتطبيق فكر إحترافي ويلزم الأندية بمكاتب  تنفيذية وموظفين ولا يعترف بدورهم وأنهم مفوضين من أنديتهم لينوبوا عن  الأمين العام ورئيس النادي في أمور عاجلة، لافتا إلى أن رئيس النادي الأهلي  صالح سليم أدار النادي من مقر إقامته بلندن.
  وتحدث باشري عن مباراة  فريقه أمام المريخ بعد غد الأربعاء ووصفها بالمهرجان، مؤكدا أن فريقه لن  يفرط في الفوز وراهن على فوز فريقه، واختتم على الأحمر ألا يفكر بالنقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة داخلية ساخنة في مران المريخ و(حصة فيديو) للاعبين اليوم

 والبعثة تغادر اليوم إلى بورتسودان

 
 اختبر المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ التونسي أمين المسلمي درجة تقدم جاهزية  لاعبيه واستيعابهم لفلسفته ورؤيته التكتيكية من خلال تدريب الفريق.. حيث  أجرى التونسي تقسيمة داخلية بين الأحمر والأصفر كانت أشبه بالمباراة ليقف  من خلالها على تطبيق لاعبيه للجمل التكتيكية والرؤية الفنية التي عمل عليها  خلال الأسبوع الأول من مشواره مع الفريق.. وكان المسلمي حريصاً على تصحيح  الأخطاء أول بأول، وظل يشدد على ضرورة التحرك في الملعب بصورة صحيحة مع  التركيز بشدة على جزئية إيقاع اللعب وسرعة التمرير والحركة بكرة وبدونها  إلى جانب الضغط على حامل الكرة من المنافس.
  وبحسب البرنامج الذي وضعه الطاقم الفني في وقت سابق، يخضع التونسي المسلمي  لاعبي الفريق مساء اليوم بالفندق لحصة بالفيديو يستعرض من خلالها فلسفته  وأفكاره ويوضح من خلالها الأدوار المطلوبة من اللاعبين إلى جانب استعراض  جزء من مباريات الفريق الفائتة التي تحصل على أشرطة لها لمراجعة أخطاء  اللاعبين خلالها.. وبحسب المتابعات يعمل المدرب التونسي على تغيير في شكل  المريخ التكتيكي وتنظيم اللعب خلال الفترة المقبلة اعتباراً من مباراة  الأربعاء أمام حي العرب بورتسودان، كما يخطط لإحداث تغييرات على مستوى  التوليفة الأساسية ومراكز اللاعبين.
 وينتظر أن تغادر بعثة فريق  الكرة بالمريخ إلى بورتسودان بالطيران اليوم الثلاثاء ليؤدي الفريق مساءً  بملعب بورتسودان تدريبه الأخير استعداداً لمواجهة الأربعاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حلمن   تقرع     الاجراس؟
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
      حسن     محمد    حمد
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  شداد(تلة الفساد)..وكومة الجهل
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  â–  في عام 1970 ..كنا اقوى اتحاد افريقي ..وكان من الطبيعي ان نكون ضمن  اقوى منتخبات القارة الافريقية .. وكان اكتر من طبيعي ان نحصد اللقب  الافريقي ..بكل اقتدار .. وكان التاهل لاية نهائيات بالنسبة لمنتخب صقور  الجديان امر محسوم ..!!
 â– ثم اصابتنا ..العين .. وتحولت الي لعنة  ..يستحيل التخلص منها تحمل اسم ..كمال شداد .. المجسد الانموزج ..لكل قبح  وفساد وسواد نفس انسانية علي مر التاريخ السوداني ..!!
 â–  اما لماذا  ..اللعنة السوداء .. فانها تاتي تنزيلا لوعد السماء الذي لا يخلف ..اذ  يلتزم الله جل وعلا ب(ان الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين)..!!
 â–  ولذا ..لم  نعرف طريق النهائيات الافريقية ..الا عقب .. طرد الديكتاتور الفاسد .. علي  يد د.معتصم ومجدي واسامة عطا المنان ..لنصل غانا ..2008 ثم  غينيا..تواليا..علما ان الثلاثي اعلاه سجل فشلا زريعا .. عندما كانوا مع  ..شداد ..لاحظوا .. حكمة الله جل وعلا ..مجرد ان اختفي الاسم الموبؤ (شداد)  ..!!بذات الاسماء وبذات اللاعبين ..وبمازدا نفسه.. اعادنا الله الي  النهائيات .. بدل المرة مرتين ..مكافأة لنا ..!!!
 â–  وما ان ..سالت  الاموال القادمة من قصر(البشير) الجمهورى ومن (شنقتيل) و(سوداتيل) وجهاز  الامن الوطني لتستبدل ..الفريق سرالختم .. تحت ضغط صقور الصحافة المريخية  ..بالديكتاتور الاجهل .. الفاسد .. !!
 â– ..حتي عدنا للانكفاء علي دوامة  الفشل و(الطقطقة) والهزائم القارية ..(جوة وبرة).. تحت الوعد السماوى  الازلي .. (ان الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين) الكلام دا ..لغة ارقام وحقائق لا  تقبل المراء او الدحض او المكابرة ..ولو دخل الجمل في سم الخياط ..ولن  تهزه او تغيره ترهات بعض حواريى الفاسد الذين يتحلقون حوله الان ..لاسباب  عدة .. لا يصلح ايا من هذه الاسباب مبرأ للذمة او مشرفا..والله..!!
 â–   قامت قصة شداد ..اصلا علي (نقص)من حوله..وليس(شطارته) هو ..واسطورة المامه  بالقوانين .. بناها بخبث شديد ..علي(جهل) من حوله من اداريين .. في زمن  الغفلة والمحلية الموغلة.. وبعد العواصم عن بعضها .. وما يميت من الضحك  ..ان من عاصره من اداريين ظلوا يتندرون باصراره الدائم علي حمل كتيب قوانين  كرة القدم (بالانكليزية) .. ليذكر كل الحضور ..بانه هو(وحده).. المرجع  الاوحد في هذا السودان للقوانين ..وطبعا لا يملك (المساكين)غير الطاعة ..  اذ انهم مثل حوارييه الحاليين .. يجهلون الفارق بين فيفا وكاس .. مثلهم مثل  شداد نفسه ..بحسب آخر تصريحاته..المضحكة عقب تعرضه (للعب الضاغط) من لجنة  متابعة شكوي المريخ .. بقيادة متعلمين ..وفقهاء قانون .. â– يتصدرهم الاستاذ  محمد الشيخ مدني ..والقانوني الضليع خبير لوائح دولية..اللواء حقوقي  عبدالمنعم النذير والخبير القانوني حسن كارورى..و النجم المؤكدم منتصر زيكو  ..والقلم السيف المزمل(اب احمد) ..علما ان ودالشيخ اشهر رمز ادارى فقهي  لاتحاد الخرطوم ..والنذير رئيس سابق للاتحاد العام ..شفتوا كيف؟
 â–  هذا  الديكتاتور الافسد ..لم يكتف بنشر جهله وسواد روحه محليا ..بل انه ذهب  (ليتفاصح) مع رئيس ظفار الذي شغل مناصب في الاتحاد الآسيوى .. فالقمه  ..حجرا ضخما ..يستحيل بلعه ..وكالعادة لم ننل من علمه الاضحوكة ..الا هزؤ  العالم وسخرية الجوارالعربي.. سقط الفاسد الاشهر لان نفسه السوداء لم تشبع  من ظلم لاعب مسكين ..قوته ولقمة اسرته من الكرة ..(يشتهي)هذا الشخص اسود  السريرة اعدام مصدر رزقه تواطؤا مع ممولي حملته الانتخابية واشباعا لنزوات  ذاته المريضة الظالمة الفاسدة القميئة!!
 â–  شداد الذي تعهد غرس ..  عمليات الغش والفساد العاطفي المخزية في كل العصور .. قبل 2و12..وحتي هجومه  علي حكم لانه احتسب ضربة جزاء صحيحة للمريخ ضد الهلال.. مرورا بعار الصلوى  وقابيتو.. في اطول محنة فساد استمرت طوال نيف واربعين عاما ..عندنا ..  â– ..حقبة فساد اسود..دشنها بتسببه في هزيمة وطنه ..بمنح الصوت لمنافس د.حليم  .. ليتخلص من منافسته له محليا.. مرورا ب(سرقته) المخجلة .. لعرق المدرب  احمد عبدالله ..الذي قاد الهلال للنهائي الافريقي ..امام الاهلي لاول مرة  في تاريخه .. فلم يفوت شداد صاحب التفس الامارة بالسؤ فرصة العمر .. لتلميع  نفسه واضافة سطر حقيقي لسيرته الزائفة كلها.. فتآمر وابعد ..احمد عبدالله  وعين نفسه مدربا مكانه .. 
 â– ..ولكن لان الله  موجود ..فشل شداد في فعل  اي شئ امام الاهلي بام درمان وكان اكتر من طبيعي ان يخسر من الاهلي في  القاهرة .. ليس بسبب (لاراش)..بل لان الله لن يهدر عرق الكوتش المسكين احمد  عبدالله ..لتتكرر حكمة العدالة السماوية الابدية (ان الله لا يصلح عمل  المفسدين)..!!
 â–  نواصل ..حتي نكمل هذا الملف الوثائقي ..الذي سيحتوي  علي السيرة الحقيقية ..لاكذوبة كبري ..تصلح نموزجا لفضح زيف عدد من الوجوه  الزائفة التي استغلت جهل وبؤس ومركبات نقص .. المساكين..في بلدنا المنكودة  في حقبة ..اللاوعي ..في كل المجالات..ابقوا معنا ..!!
       آخر  الاجراس
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
      لعناية سوداكال ومادبو..!!
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 â–  ..هام جدا ..لمن لا زالوا يتمسكون بمواقعهم .. في قلب قروبات ومدرجات المريخ .. لاداء مهامهم ..الدنيئة .. من (مندسين)..!!
 â– من قال لكم ..اننا سنتوقف عن الفرح الصاخب ..بقرار كاس .. او بكاس (كاس)..البشوى الناس..؟؟
 â–  سنفرح والله فرح العائدين من الغياب ..و(ستزغرد) حرائرنا .. ونعرض  ب(العنج).. وستغني الحمراوات (انصاف مدني) و(فهيمة) و(افراح الشعب) ويصدح  ابوعركي والنصري .وعصام محمد نور..ونولم لودالشيخ والمزمل وصحبهم .. ونضع  لهم الحريرة و الضريرة ..في قلب الردكاسل ونطوف بكاس كاس .. تخوم خرطوم  اللاءات الثلاثة جهارا نهارا..شوف ديل باللاه..؟؟
 â–  نفرح ..لان هذه  الشكوى .. ارسلها الله تعالي لتميز المريخي من باقي الهوام ..والطيب من  الخبيث ..والنبيل من العميل .. يلا بلا نفاق ..بلا لمة ..!!
 â–  نفرح لان  كاس كاس ..مع (صفعة) ظفار ..جردت فرعون كرة السودان ..من كل ادعائاته  وزيفه ..وملابسه ..وسيرته عاريا مولاي كما خلقتني ..امام الدنيا باسرها  ..قبل ان يستره الاعتزال او الرمس ..وهو قصاص السماء العادل ..باذن  الله..!!
 â–  لعلم الاخ ادم سوداكال .. كل شعب المريخ ..واعلامه الحقيقي  .. يرفض اي استجابة لمساعي شداد ..لاعادة مدثر خيري ..للمكتب .. ليساعده في  انقاذ رقبته ومن معه من مقصلة العدالة ..
 â–  نرفض بالاجماع ..مجرد السماح بطرح الفكرة ..يا مادبو .. 
 â–  واية انجاح  لهرولة الفاسد .. باعادة خيري ..يعني الدخول في معركة من غير سواتر مع جماهير المريخ الحقيقية الكاسحة .. 
 â–  معركة سيقودها ..رسميا .. صقور الاعلام الاحمر . والسلام ..!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 إسماعيل حسن 
 رجاء مجلس المريخ رسّينا على بر


 * أتحدى وأراهن من يجزم بأنه (فاهم)، مجلس المريخ بعمل في شنو!! 
 * أو (عارف) كيف يفكر، وكيف يخطط لإدارة نادينا الكبير العظيم.. 
 * وما (فهمه) للمرحلة الآنية التي تضج بالكثير من القضايا التي تحتاج  للحسم..
 * مثلاً..... الجديد شنو في (الدعوة) التي قدمها له الاتحاد العام لإعادة  الجمعية العمومية، وإجازة النظام الأساسي، الذي سيتحرر المريخ بموجبه من  تبعية المفوضية، ويصبح سيد نفسه..؟؟
 * بسؤالي لقائد من قواد المجلس عن  رأيهم في هذه الدعوة؛ أكد أنهم سيتجاوبون معها إذا وافق الاتحاد على مد  المهلة إلى شهرين أو ثلاثة، بدل الثلاثة أسابيع التي حددها.. على أن تنعقد  الجمعية بموجب النظام الأساسي ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¨م، وليس النظام الأساسي الأخير!!
 * وحتى هذه اللحظة، لا ندري هل خاطب المجلس الاتحاد العام بهذا الشأن، أم أنه - حسب ما قاله أعضاء آخرون - لن يكترث للدعوة!!
 * ثانياً..... القاعدة الحمراء تتساءل.. متى سيُفتح باب العضوية على مصراعيه؟؟ 
 * ما المطلوب من الراغبين في اكتسابها..؟؟ 
 * كيف يكتسبها مريخاب الولايات ومريخاب المهجر..؟؟ 
 * هل سيحق للأعضاء الجدد أن يشاركوا في انتخاب المجلس القادم..؟؟
 * ثالثاً.... تتواتر الأخبار عن سحب بعض المستقلين لاستقالاتهم..
 * وفي نفس الوقت يؤكد بعضهم أنهم متمسكون بها..
 * وفي رواية يقول رئيس النادي إن الجميع سحبوا استقالاتهم..
 * ومن جهة أخرى تشير أخبار إلى إحتمال أن يتم ضم أعضاء جدد عن طريق  المجلس، إستناداً على حقه بموجب النظام الأساسي الأخير، والذي لم يوضح  الاتحاد موقفه القانوني منه حتى اللحظة!!
 * رابعاً... المحكمة أمرت قبل أربعة أيام تقريباً، بإطلاق سراح سوداكال.. ومع ذلك لا يزال رهين المحبس.. 
 * الحاصل شنو، لا ندري..
 * كذلك من القضايا الغامضة موقف الغاني ريشموند.. وموقف المدرب جمال ابوعنجة..
 * ختاماً..
 * أرجو إخوتي أعضاء مجلس الإدارة.... لا تهملوا هذه التساؤلات..
 * تكرموا علينا - لو سمحتوا - بإجابات واضحة لا (لولوة) فيها، حتى نكون على بيّنة من شؤون نادينا ..
 * مع تقديري وإحترامي الكاملين لكم..
 آخر السطور
 * الحمد لله (الهضربة) في الهلال خفّت شديد.. واستسلم أهله للأمر الواقع... 
 * يجازي محنك يا مزمل.. 
 * إنت في زول قال ليك الجماعة ديل ناقصين؟؟؟
 * مش كفايه عليهم (الصبة) الفي ناديهم؟؟
 * يلقوها منّك ولا منّها..؟؟
 * حوالينا وما علينا يا رب..
 * وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد أن خسر شكواه ضد ظفار بسبب مشاركة العقرب :
 الجزيرة الأردني يعلق علي قرار الاتحاد الآسيوي بخصوص بكري المدينة


   أكد الدكتور زياد ارميلي الناطق الإعلامي لنادي الجزيرة الأردني، أنه  سيتم تجهيز خطاب جديد للاتحاد الآسيوي، لتوضيح الشكوى التي تم التقدم بها  بخصوص عدم قانونية مشاركة المحترف السوداني بكري المدينة في مباراة ظفار  العماني بكأس الاتحاد الآسيوي.
   وكان الجزيرة خسر أمام مضيفه ظفار العُماني “0-1” ليتقدم بعد نهاية  المباراة بشكوى رسمية حول عدم قانونية مشاركة محترف الأخير بكري المدينة في  المباراة.وأضاف ارميلي في تصريحات: “تسلمنا خطاباً من الاتحاد الآسيوي  يؤكد قانونية مشاركة المدينة في المباراة، لكنه لم يتضمن أي توضيح”.
  وأكمل: “سنطالب الاتحاد الآسيوي بتوضيحات حول قراره وكيفية حسم الأمور دون  توضيحيات وبخاصة أن هناك ما يثبت أن مشاركته لم تكن قانونية”




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأبيض يسحق الأهلي عطبرة.. وشندي يفلت من الخسارة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


واصل  الهلال الأبَيِّض انتصاراته بالدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، بفوز  ساحق 4 ـ 1 على الأهلي عطبرة بينما نجا الأهلي شندي في الوقت القاتل من  الخسارة بملعبه، أمام الخرطوم، وذلك ضمن الأسبوع الخامس من الدور الثاني  للمسابقة.



على ستاد عطبرة، أحرز الهلال الأبيض رباعية، جاء الأول عن  طريق صانع الألعاب إبراهيم النسور في الدقيقة 39، والذي أحرز الهدف الثالث  في الدقيقة 70، وسجل مصعب جلنجات الهدفين الثاني والرابع، في الدقيقتين 50  و72.

وبهذا الفوز صعد الهلال الأبيض إلى المركز الثالث برصيد 38، وتجمد رصيد الأهلي عطبرة عند 11 نقطة.

سيطر الهلال الأبيض على الشوط الأول، بينما اعتمد الأهلي عطبرة على الهجمات المرتدة عن طريق صديق القضارف وعبد الرازق عبد الله.

وأنقذ قلب الدفاع الدولي السوداني أحمد إبراهيم وضاح مرماه الهلال الأبيض من هدف محقق في الدقيقة 32.

ورد  الأبيض في الدقيقة 39 بالهدف الأول عبر إبراهيم النسور من هجمة مرتدة  قادها يوسف أبو ستة، الذي مرر للمهاجم أمين إبراهيم، ومرر بدوره للنسور،  القادم من الخلف، والذي تقدم بثقة وسدد الكرة على يمين الحارس.

وفي  الدقيقة 50 أضاف مصعب جلنجات الهدف الثاني للهلال الأبيض بعدما اخترق دفاع  الأهلي عطبرة بمهارة وسرعة عالية، واضعا الكرة بهدوء في المرمى.

وعاد إبراهيم النسور ليسجل الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 70، حين انفرد بالحارس ووضع الكرة من بين قدميه.

وفي  الدقيقة 72 أضاع الأهلي عطبرة ركلة جزاء من المخالفة التي ارتكبها الحارس  أحمد عبد العظيم، مع عبد الرازق عبد الله، حيث أهدرها المهاجم صديق القضارف  عندما سدد الكرة عالية فوق المرمى.

وبعدها أضاف مصعب جلنجات الهدف الرابع للهلال الأبيض، وأحرز أحمد إسماعيل في الدقيقة 87 هدف الأهلي عطبرة الوحيد.

وبمدينة  شندي، نجا الأهلي شندي من الخسارة المحققة بملعبه، بعدما أحرز مدافعه صلاح  إبراهيم حسين، هدفا في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع "95+5"،  معادلا به هدف لاعب الخرطوم الوطني علي محمد علي، في الشوط الأول، لتنتهي  المباراة بالتعادل (1/1).

ورفع الأهلي شندي رصيده إلى 30 نقطة، والخرطوم الوطني إلى 26 نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيران صديقة تنقذ الهلال الفاشر من السقوط بملعبه


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تسبب  هدف عكسي، في إنقاذ فريق الهلال من السقوط بملعبه امس الإثنين، وذلك في  المباراة التي جرت بين الفاشر وضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم وإنتهت بالتعادل (1/1)  ضمن الأسبوع الخامس من الدور الثاني بمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة  القدم.



تقدم الأهلي الخرطوم بهدف لصانع ألعابه الدولي الجنوب سوداني  دومينيك أوبوي، انتهى عليه الشوط الأول، قبل أن يحرز قلب دفاع الأهلي  المميز متوكل النسور "كولا" هدف التعديل في مرمى فريقه للهلال الفاشر.



ورفع  الهلال الفاشر رصيده إلى 24 نقطة، والأهلي الخرطوم إلى 23 نقطة، وقد حقق  الأهلي 4 نقاط خارج ملعبه في مباراتين متتالتين، كانت أغلاها فوزه في  الجولة السابقة على حي الواجدي نيالا، وعدل الفريق مساره قليلا من حيث  النتائج السلبية التي بدأها مباريات الدور الثاني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال في مغامرة خطرة ضد الفلاح بالدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


يخشى  الهلال ثاني ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز، برصيد 39 نقطة، مفاجآت ضيفه  المغامر الوافد الجديد الفلاح عطبرة، في أول مهمة خارجية للفريق الأزرق  بالدور الثاني من المسابقة.



ويلتقي الفريقان مساء اليوم الثلاثاء على ستاد مدينة عطبرة شمال السودان الأوسط.

ويخوضها  الفريقان اللقاء بعدة دوافع، منها تجنب الخسارة خاصة أنهما لم يهزما في أي  لقاء بالدور الثاني، فقد حصد الهلال 7 نقاط من 3 مباريات، بينما جمع  الفلاح 8 نقاط من 4 مباريات.

ويسعى الهلال لبدء مهمة المباريات الـ 8  المتبقية له خارج ملعبه، بشكل صحيح، ولا يحتمل موقفه تعثرا جديدا، بعد  تفريطه في الجولة السابقة في صدارة الترتيب بتعادله على ملعبه أمام الأمل.



يفقد  الهلال للمرة الثانية مجهودات مهاجمه العراقي عماد محسن الذي تخلف  بالعاصمة الخرطوم بسبب مرافقته لزوجته المريضة، حسب تأكيدات إدارة النادي.

وتحمل  المباراة تحديا خاصا للمدير الفني للفلاح عطبرة، صلاح أحمد آدم الذي قاد  الفريق لبداية قوية بالدور الثاني، يسعى لاستمرارها لتأمين بقائه في  الممتاز.

ولكن تكمن قمة التحدي في أنه سيواجه فريقه السابق، الهلال،  الذي أقاله مباشرة بعد خسارته من الأهلي المصري في القاهرة، بدور  المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا، وما يزال في نفسه بعض الحسرة.

وتأتي  المباراة ضد الهلال اليوم ، بعد 62 يوما من إقالة المدرب صلاح أحمد آدم الذي  كان له الفضل في إعادة الفريق لدور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد غياب  4 مواسم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												حي الوادي نيالا يواجه صحوة أهلي مروي 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أهلي مروي العائد إلى ملعبه يستهدف الحصول على نتيجة إيجابية آملاً في التقدّم إلى الأمام في الدوري الممتاز.



يسعى الأهلي مروي عندما يستقبل بملعبه بـ”المدينة  الرياضية” بكريمة اليوم”الثلاثاء”، نظيره حي الوادي نيالا إلى العودة لسكة  الانتصارات بعدما توقفت في محطة الشرطة القضارف بعد أنّ سقط في فخ التعادل.
والأهلي مروي يدخل لقاء اليوم وهو في المركز التاسع برصيد”27â€³ نقطة،  لكنّه يطمح إلى الوصول إلى النقطة الـ”30â€³ والبقاء في المناطق الآمنة.
وفي المقابل، سيحاول حي الوادي نيالا إلى تعديل الصورة بعد الخسارة في  المرحلة السابقة، ويملك الفريق في رصيده”33â€³ نقطة، بالمركز السادس.



وبملعب”مورتا”، يأمل هلال كادوقلي عندما يلاقي نظيره  الشرطة القضارف إلى تحقيق نتيجةٍ إيجابية واستعادة النتائج الإيجابية  وتحسين موقفه في البطولة.
وهلال كادوقلي قبل لقاء موقعة اليوم يتواجد في المركز السادس عشر  برصيد”14â€³ نقطة،و سيعمل على استغلال عاملي الأرض والجمهور للفوز على الشرطة  القضارف الذي يملك في جعبته”17â€³ نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												منتخب الشباب السوداني يتذيل المجموعة ويخسر من الإمارات بهدفين دون مقابل 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تزيل المنتخب السوداني “كاس العرب للشباب”  بعد تلقيه الهزيمة الثالثة على التوالي أمام منتخب الإمارات بهدفين دون مقابل.



وحصد منتخب الشباب السوداني المركز الأخير في المجموعة بدون نقاط وبهدف وحيد سجله في منتخب السنغال فيما استقبلت شباكه “7” أهداف.
وتعرض المنتخب السوداني لانتقادات عنيفة من قبل المحللين في الاستديو التحليلي للقناة السعودية الناقلة للبطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • ليفربول يفلت من فخ وست هام بفوز مثير
 • يونيون برلين يهزم فرانكفورت بالبوندسليجا
 • بنفيكا يستعيد صدارة الدوري البرتغالي
 • رسميا.. مواجهة يوفنتوس وإنتر ميلان دون جمهور بسبب كورونا
 • رسمياً.. إلغاء مباراة الأهلي والزمالك بالدوري المصري
 • جماهير نابولي تكرم ضيافة ميسي تقديرا لمارادونا
 • احتفال مستفز يبعد رودريجو عن الكلاسيكو
 • ظهور ريبيري في ملعب فيورنتينا بعد شهرين من الغياب
 • الشركة المالكة لحافلة الزمالك تنفي تعطلها
 • مرتضى منصور: لا يجرؤ أحد على خصم نقطة من الزمالك
 • الأهلي: من المستحيل إعادة لقاء الزمالك
 • مجدي عبد الغني يعلن الترشح لرئاسة اتحاد الكرة
 • السعودية تعلن عن أول دوري نسائي بالمملكة
 • لامبارد: سنعاني أمام بايرن ميونخ
 • بيكيه: لن ننسى روما وليفربول.. وميسي أفضل من مارادونا
 • دي بروين: إذا لم نفز على الريال سنتهم بالفشل
 • جاتوزو: برشلونة ليس ميسي فقط
 • سيتين: نابولي سيواجهنا بنسخة استثنائية
 • رومينيجه: لا أجد تفسيرًا لوضع كوتينيو في بايرن ميونخ
 • فوز دراماتيكي للأنصار على الفيصلي في الدوري الاردني
 • الاتحاد الاسباني: ماتيو لاهوز حكماً لمباراة الكلاسيكو
 • التعادل يحسم مواجهة الوثبة السوري والكويت في الاتحاد الآسيوي
 • شباب الجزائر يخطفون التأهل من السعودية.. ومصر تتصدر
 • السنغال وليبيا إلى ربع نهائي كأس العرب للشباب
 • رسميا.. الفريدي ينتقل إلى مليلية الإسباني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :
 * الفلاح عطبرة (-- : --) الهــلال الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الهلال كادوقلي (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف  الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الاهلي مروي (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا  الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - ذهاب دور ال 16 :

 * نابولي - إيطاليا (-- : --) برشلونة - إسبانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * تشيلسي - إنجلترا (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2



——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :

 * هلال الفاشر (1 : 1) أهلي الخرطوم
 * أهلي شندي (1 : 1) الخرطوم الوطني
 * الأهلي عطبرة (1 : 4) هلال الأبيض

 #الترتيب: المريخ (41) الهلال (39) هلال الأبيض (38) مريخ الفاشر (36) الأمل (35)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27 :
 * ليفربول (3 : 2) وست هام يونايتد

 #الترتيب: ليفربول (79) مانشستر سيتي (57) ليستر (50) تشيلسي (44) مانشستر يونايتد (41) 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23 :
 * آينتراخت فرانكفورت (1 : 2) يونيون برلين
 #الترتيب: بايرن ميونيخ (49) لايبزيج (48) دورتموند (45) مونشنغلادباخ (43) باير ليفركوزن (43)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4 مؤجلة :

 * الاهلي (2 : 0) أالزمالك عقوبة لانسحاب الزمالك من المباراة
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا :
الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم سيقوم بتطوير استاد الخرطوم  وذلك بعد الاتفاقية التي وقعها الاتحاديين في الدوحة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الضو قدم الخير: مباراة حي العرب تشغل بالنا

 قال المدرب العام  للمريخ، الضو قدم الخير، إنّ المباراة التي تنتظرهم أمام حي العرب  بورتسودان في بطولة الدوري الممتاز صعبة للغاية، مشيرًا إلى أنّهم سيعملون  فيها على استهداف الثلاث نقاط من أجل المحافظة على تواجدهم في المقدمة  بالمنافسة.
 ويرى الضو قدم الخير أنّ المهمة لن تكون سهلة بأيّ حالٍ من  الأحوال غير أنّهم في الفريق يعلمون ماذا يتوجّب عليهم فعله في لقاء  بورتسودان.
 وسيحلّ المريخ الأربعاء المقبل ضيفًاً على حي العرب بورتسودان ضمن المرحلة الـ”21â€³ من الدوري الممتاز.
 وأوضح الضو قدم الخير أنّ الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية باتت أفضل ما يكون خصوصًا بعد أداء عددٍ من التدريبات في الفترة السابقة.
 ويضيف قائلاً” لقد عملنا في التدريبات الماضية على تصحيح الأخطاء التي  ظهرت في عديد من المباريات السابقة لضمان عدم وقوعها مستقبلاً.
 هاجس الهجوم
 كشف الضو قدم الخير عن أنّهم في الوقت الراهن يعكفون على معالجة أزمة  الهجوم التي عانى منها الفريق في الفترة السابقة، وقال في سياق تصريحاته  للصحيفة إنّ الجهاز الفني حريص على معالجة مشكلة الثلث الأخير من الملعب  حتى يستطيع أنّ يتمكن فريقه من تسجيل الأهداف.
 وأضاف” عانينا بشكلٍ  كبير من تسجيل الأهداف وكانت هذه الأزمة واضحة في المباريات الأخيرة، ولكن  عمومًا نحن ساعون إلى حسمها ليستفيد الفريق من الفرص التي تتاح له أمام  المرمى”



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتوصل لاتفاق مع  المهاجم الغاني ( ريشموند أنطوي)
 .
 .
 ادى المريخ بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم تدريبا مسائيا استعدادا  لمواجهة حي العرب بورتسودان الأربعاء المقبل لحساب الجولة (ظ¢ظ¢) من الدوري  الممتاز، وشهد التدريب مشاركة المهاجم الغاني ( ريشموند أنطوي) بعد أن رشحت  أنباء عن عزمه التوقف عن التدريبات بسبب مستحقاته، وعق فإن جهاز الكرة  بالنادي جلسة مع المهاجم الغاني تم التوصل من خلالها لإتفاق بشأن مستحقات  اللاعب الذي انتظم في التحضيرات تمهيدا لمرافقة الفريق إلى بورتسودان.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة منتخب الشباب تعود بالخميس
 .
 .
  تعود بعثة المنتخب الشاب  إلى العاصمة الخرطوم صباح الخميس 27 فبراير 2020م، عقب الخروج من المرحلة  الأولى في بطولة المنتخبات العربية تحت 20 سنة، وينقل طيران تاركو بعثة  شباب صقور الجديان التي حطت رحالها يوم السادس عشر من الشهر الحالي في  حاضرة المملكة العربية السعودية (الرياض)، برئاسة عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد  الأستاذ حسين محمد حسن السيد (أبوقبة) رئيس البعثة، والبروفسير محمد جلال  نائب الرئيس في مجلس الادارة، والرئيس الفخري للبعثة، وقاد الطاقم الفني  الفرنسي منير لهباب الجزائري الأصل، والكابتن محمد موسى المدرب العام،  والاستاذ حسين الياس المدير التنفيذي، برفقة 23 لاعب..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المنتخب تكرم مدير نادي الرياض
 .
 .
  قامت بعثة المنتخب  بتوصية من الجهاز الفني بتكريم الاستاذ وليد أبوخالد مدير نادي الرياض،  السوداني الأصل، والذي قام بتذليل كل المهام في مشاركة المنتخب الحالية  بالبطولة العربية، وتم تقدم التكريم من جانب البروفسير محمد جلال نائب  الرئيس والرئيس الفخري للبعثة .. شاكر له حسن التعاون، وتقديم الكثير من  الهدايا للاعبين .. ومرافقته البعثة في أغلب الحراك إبان تواجدها في  العاصمة الرياض...


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل الشفاء اسلام بابكر سلك 
 .
 .
 وثقت عدة صور اول امس الأحد اقتحام سيارة من نوع لاند كروزر لمحل حلويات  بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم ” مدينة امدرمان، شارع العرضة) وتسبب الحادث في  تحطم الواجهة الأمامية للسيارة وأجزاء من المحل وسط دهشة المواطنين. إسلام  إبنة الكاتب والناقد الصحفي بابكر سلك كان في طريقها لمحل الشامية لشراء  حلويات ولكنها تفاجأت بصاحب العربة في طريقه للمحل بعربته الضخمة والذي  تخطى كل الحواجز والعربات المتوقفة أمام المحل وحاولت أن تتفادها ولكنها  أصيبت بكسور في الرجل اليمني وحاول المتواجدين إنقاذها وحملها لحوادث  مستشفى أمدرمان لتلقي الإسعافات الأولية وبعدها تم تحويلها لمستشفى وعد  التخصصي بأمدرمان شارع العرضة قبالة بحر للتسوق وتقرر لها عملية جراحية  صباح امس الإثنين.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محكمة كاس ترفض استئناف الهلال ضد قرار النقاط المخصومة بأمر الفيفا

 المصدر : مزمل ابوالقاسم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلمي على صفحته : مربوحه ان شاء الله 
 Hisham Abdalsamad










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"حمزة داؤد" يتوقف عن التدريبات ويثير التساؤلات

 تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق  أن مدافع المريخ (حمزة داؤد) توقف عن المشاركة في تدريبات فريقه الأخيرة،  وأثار غياب اللاعب الكثير من التساؤلات في وقت كشفت فيه مصادر ل #سبورتاق  عن أن توقف اللاعب يعود لمطالبته بمستحقات مالية.
 وبحسب ما تحصلت عليه  #سبورتاق فإن الجهاز الفني للمريخ أتخذ قرارا باستبعاد حمزة عن قائمة  الفريق التي ستسافر عصر اليوم إلى بورتسودان تمهيداً لمواجهة حي العرب غدا  الأربعاء.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيدان يكشف ل"سبورتاق" اسرار تألق هلال التبلدي

 حوار : ميمي محمد 
  بتحقيقه لانتصار كبير أمام الأهلي عطبرة يوم أمس بلغ أربعة أهداف، يكون  الهلال الأبيض قد حقّق انتصاره السابع توالياً في الدوري الممتاز وهو رقم  يندر ان تحققه أندية الدوري خلاف القمة.
 مدرب الفريق الكابتن (خالد هيدان) "مغربي الجنسية"، كشف عبر هذه المساحة ل #سبورتاق أسباب هذه الإنتفاضة لهلال شيكان والإنتصارات المتوالية.
 استراتيجية الانتصارات
  أوضح خالد هيدان أن تلك الإنتصارات لم تأتِ بمحض الصدفة، مبيناً أن هنالك  عمل كبير تم وفق إستراتيجية وُضعت من قبلهم في الجهاز الفني وبالإتفاق مع  ادارة النادي موضحاً بقوله : " هلال الأبيض فريق كبير جداً ولديه إسمه  ومكانته في الدوري السوداني وكان لا بد لي ان ادرس جميع ملفات الفريق بشكل  جيّد بعد إلتحاقي بالفريق كمدير فني، بتكليف مع الاخوة الكرام في مجلس  إدارة النادي" .
 و أضاف : "جعلنا هدفنا الأول إعادة الفريق لسكة الإنتصارات لتعود له هيبته وشخصيته وقيمته كنادي كبير في الدوري الممتاز". 
 إنتصارات الدورة الأولى
  وذكر (خالد هيدان) ان الانتصارات التي جاءت في ختام الدورة الأولى ساعدتهم  كثيراً في إعادة الفريق لوضعه الطبيعي وإلى جانب الإضافات التي تمت في  الميركاتو الشتوي الأخير. قال هيدان:" حققنا ثلاث إنتصارات مهمة وغالية في  ختام الدورة الأولى كان لها أثرها الكبير قبل تدعيم صفوق الفريق بإنتدابات  خلال التسجيلات السابقة قبل تنفيذ البند الثالث في خطتنا بعودة هلال الأبيض  لسكة الانتصارات، وذلك بالإعداد المبكر والقوي للدورة الثانية الأمر الذي  أتاح لنا هذا الظهور الجسّد في الدورة الثانية".
 إنسجام وفق المتاح
  ذكر مدرب الهلال الأبيض انهم في الجهاز الفني عملوا على خلق الإنسجام  المطلوب وفق الإمكانيات البشرية المتاحة بين اللاعبين، وذكر :" وضعنا  اسلوبا وطريقة لعب جديدة تتماشى مع التركيبة البشرية وامكانيات لاعبينا  واعتقد اننا نجحنا حتى الان، في صناعة فريق جيّد وقوي قادر على تحقيق  الإنتصارات والمنافسة على المراكز المتقدمة" . 
 ننتظر نتائج القمة
  لم يُخفِ (خالد هيدان) ، مدرب هلال التبلدي، رغبته في مزاحمة القمة حال  أُتيحت له الفرصة وذلك حينما قال:" الهدف الأكبر بكل تأكيد هو التمثيل  الخارجي واللعب في المنافسات الإفريقية الموسم المقبل، ولكننا من جانب آخر  نراقب عن كثب نتائج القمة في حال أتيحت لنا الفرصة لن نتردد في مزاحمتهم  على لقب الدوري".
 وإختتم هيدان حديثه قائلا : " في كل الأحوال نحن  نعمل على صناعة فريق تحسب له بقية الأندية ألف حساب وحتى الآن نحن نسير في  الطريق الصحيح".











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب يستعد للعرب بتدريبات فردية بسبب "الأكاديمية"

  اكتفى جوكر المريخ والقائد الثاني (رمضان عجب) بمتابعة التدريبين الأخيرين  اللذين اداهما المريخ بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم من الخارج، الأمر  الذي أثار مخاوف الجماهير من غيابه عن لقاء الغد أمام السوكرتا.
  غير أن #سبورتاق  تحصلت على أسباب عدم مشاركة عجب والتي تعود لشكوى اللاعب من أرضية ملعب  أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم الصلبة وشعوره بالألم حينما يتدرب عليها .
  الامز الذي قاد الطاقم الفني لوضع برنامج تدريبات فردية أداها اللاعب في اليومين الماضيين للمحافظة على جاهزيته حتى يكون حاضرا في لقاء الغد.
  وبحسب #سبورتاق فإن رمضان عجب سيكون ضمن خيارات المسلمي الأساسية أمام السوكرتا غدا.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجه كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة انتقادات لاذعة لوكيل أعمال المهاجم السوداني في صفوف فريق بيتربورو الإنجليزي محمد عيسي.
 وقال شداد في تصريحات لبرنامج عرب بلا حدود على قناة بي ان سبورتس امس  الاثنين ان الوكيل طالب بالحصول على أموال نظير انضمام عيسى للمنتخب  السوداني.
 وأوضح شداد" لو كنت استشرت من البداية لطلبت عدم دعوته مجددا  لان وكيله لم يتعامل معنا بشكل لائق، نحن ندعوه من باب المسؤولية الوطنية  ولم نصل لمرحلة ان ندفع مبالغ ضخمة للاعبين "
 وأضاف" الاتصالات لم تنقطع مع اللاعب ولا اعتقد  انه سينضم في الوقت القريب في وجود وكيله هذا الذي يحسب الامور بالمال  فقط، كما ان الحديث دائما عن ان اللاعب لديه طموح مع ناديه وكذلك ناديه  متمسك به، وعندما يصل الى ان يصبح لاعبا ثابتا ويحقق طموحه بعدها سندعوه  مجددا وندفع له المال"

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
ودالشريف 


  ** يستغرب الكثيرون للصمت المطبق لمجلس المريخ تجاه شكوي كأس وحتي أمس لم  يصدر أي تعليق من المجلس ولم يصدر المجلس بيانا أو تصريحا يهنئ فيه  الجماهير ببطولة الدوري لموسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ وقد اتصلت بأحد المقربين للمجلس رفض ذكر  اسمه    مساء أمس مستفسرا عن صمت المجلس وعدم تفاعله مع القضية  ورد  بالقول المجلس لم يفوض أحد لتقديم شكوي والصحفي مزمل ابوالقاسم تدخل فيما  لا يعنيه وتناسي أنه صحفي ويجب أن يلزم حدوده ولا يتدخل في أي شأن إداري  يخص المريخ وان يخلق لنفسه  بطولات بعيدا عن المريخ  ..ثانيا الشخص الذي  قام بصياغة الاستئناف او الشكوي وبعث بها للجنة التحكيم الدولية من وراء  ظهر المجلس لا علاقة له بالمريخ ...ثالثا المجلس قام بفصل زيكو مدير المكتب  التنفيذي لانه خالف قرار المجلس وذهب في الشكوي مع اناس لا علاقة لهم  بالمجلس ..رابعا المجلس تقدم بشكوي للاتحاد العام عقب المباراة مثار الجدل  مباشرة ممثلا في مدير الكرة ايمن عدار ولم يكن في حاجة لمن يتحدث باسمه  ويشكو باسمه لكأس.. خامسا محمد الشيخ مدني لم يكن عضو بالمجلس وقتها وتدخل  أيضا فيما لا يعنيه ومحمد الشيخ أكد وقتها أن دخول هشام جنية في ذاك  التوقيت من المباراة وفريقه متقدم بهدفين عمل غير أخلاقي وتبرأ منه كرياضي  له تاريخه فما الذي دعاه للتدخل مرة اخري .... المصدر المقرب من المجلس قال  الكثير والذي لا يتسع المجال لنشره وانقله هنا بأمانة ولكنني أتمني أن  أسمع الرأي الرسمي للمجلس ..هذا مع يقيني أن تصرف الجهاز الفني لمريخ  الفاشر بإدخال جنية في ذاك التوقيت وفريقه متقدم بهدفين صفعة في أخلاقيات  الرياضة لأن الجهاز الفني كان يعلم أن اللاعب موقوف واوحي للمريخ بتقديم  شكوي وحكاية أن اللاعب دخل سهوا لا تنطلي علي أحد لان مريخ الفاشر نادي  كبير واكمل أكثر من عشرة سنوات في الدرجة الممتازة ... وحتي بعد أن تقدم  المريخ بشكوي قام الاتحاد العام بمعاقبة مريخ الفاشر بغرامة ظ،ظ  ملايين جنيه  وإيقاف اللاعب ثلاث مباريات وقرار الاتحاد أيضا صفعة في أخلاقيات الرياضة  وجهل بالقانون او بالأصح تجاهل للقانون لأنك طالما ادنت مريخ الفاشر واوقفت  اللاعب يفترض أن  تحول الثلاث نقاط للمريخ 
 ** المهم أن الاتحاد  العام أقر علي لسان أمينه العام د حسن ابو جبل أن قرار كأس ملزم وسيتوج  المريخ بطلا للدوري الممتاز موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ ولكن لم نسمع رأي د كمال شداد والذي  يعود من الدوحة اليوم بعد أن شهد مباراة السوبر الأفريقي واجري اتصالات مع  الاتحاد القطري تصب في مصلحة الكرة السودانية ..السؤال هل يقبل مجلس المريخ  المتمرد علي شكوي كأس. او بالأصح المحتج علي شكوي كأس هل يقبل استلام خطاب  رسمي من الاتحاد العام يقر بتتويج المريخ بطلا للدوري في ذاك الموسم 
  ** الحكم احتسب ضربة جزاء للهلال السعودي في آخر ثلاث دقائق من مباراته  الدورية  امام الاتحاد ونقض هدف للاتحاد عن طريق الفار ولم يحتج أحد ولم  يهتف أحد التحكيم فاشل ولم يحصب الملعب بالحجارة ...تخيلوا لو لم نقض الحكم  هدف  للهلال  واحتسب ضربة جزاء للمريخ  آخر الدقائق في مباراة بين  الفريقين ..اكيد المباراة ما حتكتمل والحجارة ستملأ الملعب  والبمبان  حيشتعل . .كرة القدم في السعودية تتقدم الانضباط وليس بالمال وحده ..ما فيش  فوضي في الدوري السعودي واي منافسة اخري 
 ** الاتحاد المصري أصدر  قرارات رادعة في حق الأهلي والزمالك بعد التصرفات والتفلتات التي صحبت  مباراة السوبر وتم إيقاف كهرباء وشيكبالا وعبدالله جمعه  واثنين من لاعبي  الأهلي وإيقاف مرتضي منصور رئيس الزمالك والذي احتج واعلن انسحاب الزمالك  من الدوري وعدم أدائه المباراة المعلنة اليوم امام الأهلي 
 ** تعادل  الهلال مع الأمل منح المريخ فرصة كبيرة لإحراز بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذلك  باحراز الانتصارات في مبارياته المتبقية منها ثلاث مباريات في الاقاليم  تبدأ بحي العرب بعد غد  لكن المريخ ما مضمون 
 ** الهلال تنتظره  ثمانية مباريات من نار في الاقاليم .ثلاث منها في دارفور واثنين في كردفان  ومباراة في كل من بورتسودان وعطبرة وشندي وصعب جدا أن يكسب المباريات  الثمانية والهلال يصل عطبرة نهار اليوم للقاء الفلاح غدا 
 ** اعلام المريخ احتج لأداء المريخ ستة مباريات في الاقاليم خلال الدورة الأولي والان جاء الدور علي الهلال 
 ** منتخب الشباب يختتم مشواره في البطولة العربية اليوم بلقاء الإمارات ولا نتوقع جديدا 
 ** ما قادر اقولك عن حبي الكبير 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** يقال أن سوداكال ومن محبسه وجه بإعادة مدثر خيري للخدمة ولم نسمع رأي الصادق مادبو




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يلتقي برشلونة مع نابولي اليوم ضمن ذهاب الدور الـ16 من دوري ابطال اوروبا، في حين يلعب بايرن ميونيخ امام تشيلسي في مواجهة نارية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة تتصارع مبكرا على كولينا
 .
 .
  كشفت مصادر اعلامية  أن  الهلال والمريخ فتحا مبكرا خطا مع اللاعب المميز ابراهيم كولينا نجم  المنتخب الاولمبي ولاعب الاهلي مروي وذلك لكسبه في التسجيلات المقبلة وتفيد  متابعات الصحيفة أن اللاعب حصل على عرضين من القمة بعد المستويات المميزة  التي ظل يقدمها رفقة الاهلي في الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												“إبراهومة” يوجّه اتهامًا خطيرًا لحكم مباراتهم أمام الأهلي شندي 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد استعادته نغمة الانتصارات في الدوري الممتاز أمام هلال  الفاشر، تشهد الجولة الـ”22â€³ من المنافسة سقوط الخرطوم في فخ التعادل  مجدّدًا، لكنّ ماذا قال إبراهيم حسين لـ”باج نيوز”.




وجّه مدرب الخرطوم الوطني ـ إبراهيم حسين ـ اتهامًا  مباشرًا لحكم مباراة فريقه أمام الأهلي شندي، مشيرًا إلى أنّ حكم القضارف  النور رفض إنهاء اللقاء دون أنّ يدرك الأهلي شندي التعادل.
وقال المدرب إبراهيم حسين في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ فريقه تعرّض لمؤامرة بواسطة الحكم بعدما رفض احتساب ركلة جزاء صحيحة.
وتابع” هدف أهلي شندي جاء في الدقيقة الـ”97â€³ وبعد ذلك أنهى الحكم  مباشرةً المباراة، وأعتقد أنّه استغل عدم النقل التلفزيوني ومارس كلّ أنواع  الظلم ضد فريقي”



وطالب المدرب الشهير بـ”إبراهومة” اتحاد كرة القدم بحسم فوضى التحكيم التي تضرّرت منها الفرق.
وأضاف” الدوري الممتاز يديره خمس حكام فقط، ولا أدري ماذا يفعل عامر عثمان، وفي رأيي أنّ الأمر يحتاج إلى حسمٍ نهائي”.
ويتواجد الخرطوم الوطني في المرتبة العاشرة بالدوري الممتاز برصيدٍ من النقاط يصل إلى”26â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدثر خيري يرفض العودة للعمل في المريخ
 طالب مدير تنفيذي المريخ مدثر خيري بضرورة اصدار قرار رسمي بعودته
 .
 .
 كشفت تقارير عن تفاصيل جديدة بشأن القرار الأخير الذي أمن عليه رئيس نادي  المريخ آدم سوداكال والقاضي بإعادة مدثر خيري الي منصبه بالمكتب التنفيذي  حيث رفض مدثر  خيري العودة إلى مزاوله عمله مرة أخرى وطالب بضرورة اجتماع  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ومن ثم اصدار قرار رسمي بعودته الي مهامه الإدارية  وكشفت ذات المصادر ان المجلس الأحمر سوف يجتمع خلال اليومين المقبلين من  أجل اتخاذ هذا القرار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوغندي جمال سالم يتلقي عرضا من ظفار العماني
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر   أن اليوغندي جمال سالم تلقي عرضا من نادي ظفار العماني للعب له في الموسم  الجديد وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة أن النادي العماني وضع جمال سالم ضمن لائحة  انتقاله وسيكون اول الموقعين في كشوفاته في حال الاتفاق مع ناديه الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إتحاد الكاملين يفاجئ الجميع ويبرمجة مباراة للكمال
 .
 .
  أعلن  الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالكاملين عن برمجته للمباراة الدوريه بين  الكمال والرابطة القلقاله في دوري الدرجه اللولى وأثار القرار العديد من  علامات الاستفهام ودهشة الجميع بعد القرار الصادر من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم ولجتة الانضباط بايقاف نشاط الكمال حتى نهاية الموسم الجاري نسبة  للعقوبات التى صدرت في حقه بعد ادانته في قضية التواطؤ الشهيره والتى كشف  عنها الحكم الشاب ابوعبيده في مواجهة فريق الوحده دنقلا ويتوقع ان تتطور  الاحداث في الساعات المقبله بعد تحديد إتحاد الكاملين يوم الأربعاء المقبل  موعدا للقاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كاس) تصدم الهلال

 رفضت محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (كاس) استئناف الهلال ضد قرار النقاط المخصومة بأمر الفيفا الموسم الماضي.
 وتقدم الأزرق باستئناف ضد القرار الصادر من لجنة الانضباط التي عاقبته بخصم (6) نقاط لعدم التزامه بمستحقات المدرب الفرنسي كافالي.
 وكان الهلال قد تعرض لصدمة قاسية من (كاس) التي جردته من لقبه بعد أن قبلت  استئناف المريخ مؤخرا وأعادت له نقاط مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر في الجولة  الأخيرة للدوري الممتاز نسخة (2018) ما كفل للمريخ الفوز بالدوري.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل مباراة فريق  ظفار العماني بسبب تطورات فايروس كورونا  اتخذ الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم قرارا بتأجيل مباراة فريق ظفار العماني  الذي يلعب له بكري المدينة أمام القادسية الكويتي الى موعد يحدد لاحقا .
 وأوضح رئيس الاتحاد الكويتي لكرة القدم الشيخ أحمد اليوسف في تصريحات  نقلها موقع برق نيوز الكويتي  أنه أجرى اتصالا مع رئيس الاتحاد الاسيوي  والأمين عام للاتحاد يخطرهما بإيقاف الحكومة الكويتية للنشاط الرياضي نظرا  للتطورات الأخيرة المتعلقة بفيروس كورونا «وذلك حفاظا على المصلحة العامة وصحة أبنائنا في الوسط الرياضي».
 وأكد اليوسف أنهما تفهما الموقف وقررا تأجيل المباراة لموعد لاحق سيتم تحديده قريبا.
 #المسالمة1908








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القرار نافذ وملزم .. والإتحاد سيبقى في الطّوة .. إستأنف القرار او لم يستأنف
 قصة ملحمة (كاس) من الألف الى الياء (4)
 محكمة التحكيم الرياضي توبخ الإتحاد على اهماله للتغطية .. والإستئناف سيرفض شكلاً..
 المريخ يبدي استعدادهم لإعانة الإتحاد على الإستئناف .. وجماهير الزعيم ستلتزم بأتعابه..
 مازالت تداعيات القضية التي فجرتها قضية كاس , والتي سيطرت على وسائل  الإعلام ومنصات التواصل الإجتماعي وملأت الدنيا وشغلت الناس على مدار  الأيام السابقة , فقد وصلتني بالأمس رسالة من الأستاذ حسن محمد السيد  الكوباني الخبير الرياضي المرموق , تعليقاً على ما ثار في وسائل الإعلام  حول احقية الإتحاد في إستئناف القرار الصادر من محكمة التحكيم الرياضي  (كاس) لمصلحة نادي المريخ وورد فيه ما يلي : ( المحكمة الوحيدة المختصة  حصرياً بالفصل في الطعون ضد قرارات محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (كاس) هي المحكمة  الفيدرالية السويسرية وذلك وفقاً للآتي :
 1 : يقدم الطعن خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ استلام القرار مثار الطعن..
 2: يجب ان يزيد مبلغ النزاع عن 15 الف فرنك سويسري لمنازعات العمل وعن 30 الف فرنك لجميع المنازعات الأخرى ..
 3 : يجب تمثيل الأطراف امام المحكمة الفيدرالية بمحامٍٍٍٍ يتمتع بعضوية نقابة المحامين بسويسرا..
 4: لايكون للطعن امام المحكمة الفيدارلية السويسرية اي اثر ايقافي للقرار مالم تقرر المحكم خلاف ذلك ؟؟
 اسباب الطعن : 
 تنحصر اسباب طلب إلغاء محكمة التحكيم الرياضي للبطلان في تلك التي حددتها  المادة (190) من القانون الفيدرالي السويسري بشأن القانون الدولي الخاص في  الآتي :
 1 : إذا تم تعيين المحكم الفرد او هيئة التحكيم بصورة مخالفة للأصول ..
 2: إذا أقرت هيئة التحكيم بإختصاصها بالنظر في الدعوى او انكرته بصورة خاطئة ..
 3: إذا فصلت هيئة التحكيم في مسائل لم تعرض عليها , او لم تفصل في طلبات مقدمة اليها من المستأنف ..
 4 : إذا انتهك مبدأ المعاملة المتساوية للأطراف او الحق في السماع..
 3: إذا تضمن الحكم ما يخالف النظام السويسري العام..
 تلك هي الأسباب التي تحكم طلبات الإستئناف الى المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية..
 تعيين المحكمين لم يتم بصورة خاطئة ,لأن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لم يعين محكماً ينوب عنه في القضية ..
 نوهت المحكمة الإتحاد السوداني بتاريخ 5 نوفمبر 2018 لتسمية محكم وامهلته عشرة ايام لذلك ولم يستجيب لها الإتحاد..
 بتاريخ 21 نوفمبر 2018 أحاطت المحكمة الطرفين بأنها ستقوم بتعيين محكم  بالإنابة من المدعي عليه (الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم) , عملاً بأحكام  المادة (53) من قانون كاس..
 بتاريخ 8 فبراير 2019 اخطرت المحكمة  الطرفين (المريخ والإتحاد السوداني ) بتعيين هيئة التحكيم برئاسة البريطاني  نيوكلاس ستيورات وعضوية كلا من د آنا بورديغوفا ولم يبد الطرفان اي اعتراض  على المحكمين..
 بذلك ينتفي الشرط الأول الذي يحكم الإستئناف الى المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية ..
 بخصوص البند الثاني المتعلق بإختصاص المحكمة فقد استندت محكمة كاس الى  النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  للعام 2018 وقد ورد فيها ان قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات بالإتحاد السوداني  تستأنف لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولي (كاس) بلوزان السويسرية..
 بخصوص  البند الثالث فهو يخص نادي المريخ اكثر من الإتحاد وقد فصلت المحكمة في  الطلبات المقدمة من المريخ (الإجراءات الوقتية) وتتمثل في قبول الإستئناف  لإستيفائه كل الشروط المطلوبة فيه , كما طلب المريخ إعتباره فائزاً بنتيجة  مباراته امام مريخ الفاشر كذلك طلب المريخ تصحيح ترتيب جدول الدوري  واعتباره بطلاً للدوري الممتاز لموسم 2018 برصيد اربعة وثلاثين نقطة وان  يتحمل الإتحاد تكاليف الدعوى التحكيمية والنفقات القانونية من محام  ومراسلات وخلافه..
 الفقرة الثالثة تخص المريخ وليس الإتحاد والمريخ راض  عن القرار ولن يرغب في استئنافه ولا يوجد لديه ما يدفعه الى التفكير في  إستئناف القرار , لأنه لبى له كل طلباته  وحقق له مراده بالكامل..
  بخصوص الفقرة الرابعة من مسببات طلب إلغاء قرارات كاس والتي تتعلق بإنتهاك  مبدأ المعاملة المتساوية للأطراف او الحق في السماع , هذا السبب يمكن الرد  عليه بموجب الفقرة (45) من حيثيات قرار كاس والتي تقرأ كما يلي : ( أكد  الطرفان انهما لا يمتلكان اي اعتراض على تشكيل المحكمة وبعد نهاية جلسة  السماع أكدا انه قد تم احترام حقهما في الترافع وأتيحت لهما فرصة كافية  لقضيتهما)..
 بذلك ينتفي السبب الرابع للإستئناف الى المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية تماماً..
 في ما يتعلق بالبند الخامس فالثابت ان الحكم لم يتعارض مع النظام السويسري العام والشرط المذكور لايعني المريخ ولا الإتحاد..
 انتهى تعليق الأستا حسن الكوباني ونشكره عليه ونقول (وما ينبئك مثل خبير)..
 خلاصة ما ذكره الكوباني حول كيفية استئناف القرار الصادر من كاس تفيد ان  الإستئناف لن ينتج شيئاً ولن يغير القرار الصادر من كاس لصالح نادي  المريخ..
 علاوة على ذلك فإن خصم الإتحاد السوداني في الإستئناف حال  تقديمه لن يكون نادي المريخ بل محكمة كاس نفسها بإعتبارها أكبر محكمة تحكيم  رياضي في العالم وهي تضم مجموعة من صفوة القانونيين المتخصصين في مجالي  التحكيم الدولي والرياضي في العالم اجمع ..
 فوق ذلك فإن تكاليف  الإستئناف ستكون عالية القيمة بل ستصل اضعاف المبلغ الذي فرضت المحكمة على  نادي المريخ سداده كمقدم اتعاب للدعوى الإستئنافية  لمحكمة كاس..
 كذلك  سيتطلب الأمر تكاليف محام سويسري مرموق يحق له الترافع امام المحكمة  الفيدرالية السويسرية واتعابه ستكون اضعاف الأتعاب التي تكبدها نادي المريخ  في القضية..
 فوق ذلك فإن الإستئناف لن يوقف تنفيذ الحكم ..
 ولن يثمر شيئاً ولن يغير القرار الصادر من كاس لأنه سيرفض شكلاً لإنتفاء كل مسببات تقديمه..
 من يطلبون الإتحاد بالإستئناف الى كاس او تقديم طلب مراجعة لها يجهلون قانون كاس ويستخفون بالقراء وينشرون جهلهم على الملأ..
 اما المريخ فهو لا يعرف الإستخفاف بمثل هذه القضايا وهو حريض على إحقاق  الحق وإقرار العدالة وبالتالي فإن الفريق الذي ادار القضية على أتم  الإستعداد لمساعدة الإتحاد على تقديم الإستئناف المذكور..
 بل إننا  مستعدون لمساعدة الإتحاد (ومن خلفه الهلال) في جمع قيمة اتعاب القضية بنفرة  جديدة , نثق تماماً في ان جماهير المريخ ستساهم فيها مادياً بذات الهمة  العالية التي جمعت بها قيمة اتعاب التقاضي لكاس..
 بس انتو امشوا إستأنفوا..
 وكما يقول احبابنا المصريون (ابقوا قابلوني لو ربحتوا الإستئناف)..
 المهم في الأمر ان تستفيدوا من الدرس القاسي , وتستوعبوا دروس الصفعة  المؤلمة وتهتموا بتعيين محام سويسري معتمد للمحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية  ولا تكرروا حماقة تعيين فني موجات صوتية لتمثيل الإتحاد في القضية  التاريخية ..
 وبعد ذلك كله .. مشيتوا المحكمة الفيدرالية ولا قعدتوا ..  إستأنفتوا ولا خضعتوا .ز القرار ساري ونافذ وملزم للإتحاد إلا إذا اوقفته  المحكمة نفسها , علماً ان حيثياته ومنطوقه لا يحويان اي سبب يدفع المحكمة  لإيقافه..
 سيتعين على الإتحاد ان ينفذ القرار على الفور , ليسدد نسبة  %90 من مقدمات نفقات التقاضي البالغة (42) الف فرنك سويسري بالإضافة الى  الفي فرنك سويسري عبارة عن كلفة النفقات القانونية للقضية تسدد للمريخ  ايضاً ..
 يعني تنفذوا اولاً , وتعلنوا المريخ بطلاً لدوري 2018 بعد  إضافة نقاط مباراة مريخ الفاشر لرصيده وتعدلوا جدول الترتيب لوضع المريخ  اولاً وتسلموا الزعيم كاسه وميدالياته وفرنكاته واتعاب محاميه وقريشاته  وتقلعوا حافز بطولة الدوري (500 الف جنيه سوداني) من ا لهلال وتسددوه  للزعيم وبعد داك كان عايزين تمشوا المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية قشة ماتعتر  ليكم..
 ونحن على اتم الإستعداد لمساعدتكم في تقديم الإستئناف اليوم قبل الغد , لتمام علمنا بأنه لن يغير في الأمر شيئا ً ..
 قضى الأمر الذي فيه تستفيان..
 الأتحاد سيبقى في الطوة سواء إستأنف او لم يستأنف ..
 والمريخ سيبقى بطلاً لدوري  2018 كان قعدتوا ولا طرتوا..
 والهلال سيظل وصيفه بعد نزع اللقب منه بأمر محكمة كاس..
 إنتهى البيان..
 نعرج على النهج الذي تعامل به الإتحاد مع القضية لنذكر انه شهد اسوأ انواع  الإستخفاف بها توهما من رئيسه وبعض حوارييه بأنها خاسرة ..
 في ما  يتعلق بنظام الإجراءات فقد ذكرت المحكمة في الفقرة (38) من حيثيات قرارها  ان مكتب محكمة كاس ارسل نظام الإجراءات (Order of Procedure) الى الطرفين ,  الإتحاد والمريخ وتمت إعادته المحكمة موقعاً من قبل نادي المريخ يوم 6  مايو ولم يستجيب الإتحاد للطلب ولم يتكرم بتوقيعه بل اهمله تماماً على  الرغم من ان المحكمة دعته الى ذلك وذكرته بضرورة توقيع خطاب نظام الإجراءات  إلا انه فشل في ذلك ايضاً..
 يتحدث نظام الإجراءات الى حياد المحكمين  ويشير الى الإتفاق حول القانون واجب التطبيق , والخطوات الإجرائية التي تمت  مسبقاً من محكمة كاس الى حين تكوين هيئة المحكمة ..
 التزم المريخ  ممثلاُ في محاميه التركي طلعت إمري كوشاك , ووقع الطلب وأعاده الى المحكمة  بعد اربعة ايام فقط من تاريخ استلامه للخطاب , في المقابل لم يلتزم الإتحاد  لذلك وكان فعله متناسباً مع النهج الذي ادار به هذه القضية , مستخفاً بها  ومعتبراً إياها (ونسة فارغة وعبث إداري)!..
 كذلك فشل الإتحاد في تعيين محم يمثله في المحكمة فعينت له كاس الأوكرانية دز آنا بورديغوفا ..
 كما فشل في إرسال المستندات التي طلبتها منه المحكمة مع انه استدل بها في  مرافعته المكتوبة ومنها لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز للعام 2018 , وأجزاء  من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2016 والنظام الأساسي للإتحاد ,  وقرارات الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ بتاريخ 5 اكتوبر , القرار الوزاري  رقم 4 للعام 2018 بتاريخ 16 فبراير 2017 (القاضي بتعيين لجنة تسيير لنادي  المريخ والقواعد العامة لعام 2004 بكاملها ..
 أخفق الإتحاد كذلك في  الرد على استفسار المحمة له عن مدى قانونية مشاركة اللاعب هشام سليمان مع  نادي المريخ الفاشر في مباراته امام المريخ بتاريخ 3 اكتوبر 2018..
  لاحقت المحكمة الإتحاد للرد على الطلب المذكور من تاريخ 29 مارس 2019 وحتى  يوم 9 مايو من العام نفسه (موعد جلسة السماع) , بلا فائدة ..
 كذلك فشل  الإتحاد في ارسال مرافعته الى محكم كاس في الوقت الذي حددته له المحكمة ,  بعد ان ارسلها بالخطأ إبتداءً الى مكاتب الفيفا في زيوريخ بدلاً من إرسالها  الى مكتب كاس في لوزان ..
 وفيها كتب الإتحاد العنوان (فيفا كاس)..
 عندما رفض الفيفا استلام الخطاب ارسل اتحاد الغفلة وقلة الكفاءة رسالة لكاس , سألها فيها عن مسببات رفض الفيفا استلام الخطاب!..
 مع ذلك قبلت المحكمة الرد على الرغم من رفض المريخ له , تمسكاً منه بالوقت  المحدد لتسليمه واتى قرار كاس بقبوله حرصاً منها على توفير مقومات العدالة  للإتحاد..
 بسبب استخفاف الإتحاد الممزوج بالإهمال وضعف الكفاءة في  التعامل مع القضية نال الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم من توبيخ وتقريع محكمة  كاس ما لم ينله اي اتحاد آخر في تاريخ قضايا كاس..
 ذكرت المحكمة ما يلي  : ( لم يكن ذلك كله المظهر الوحيد من مظاهر فشل الإتحاد في التعامل مع  القضية ) , وقد اتى ذلك التعليق في معرض تعليق محكمة (كاس) على تعيين مدثر  خيري ممثلاُ  للإتحاد في جلسة السماع بعد ان اقرت المحكمة وجود تضارب في  المصالح نتج عن تمثيل ود خيري للإتحاد مع انه يعمل مديراً تنفيذياً لنادي  المريخ ..
 وفي الفقرة (44) من حيثيات القرار ذكرت المحكمة مايلي : (  على الرغم من التنبيهات المكتوبة من مكبت محكمة كاس حتى موعد السماع فقد  استمر الإتحاد السوداني في الفشل في التقيد في الإمتثال الى امر المحكمة  المذكور في الفقرة (34) المتعلق بطلب الرد عن مدى اهلية اللاعب هشام سليمان  للمشاركة في المباراة..
 اضافت المحكمة : طبقاً لذلك فإن الخطاب الصادر  بتاريخ 9 اكتوبر 2018 المذكور في الفقرة 33 تم قبوله كدليل بموجب المادة  (56) من قانون كاس , والظرف الإستثنائية المببرة لقبول المستند المقدم من  نادي المريخ تمثلت في فشل الإتحاد في الرد على سؤال هيئة المحكمة بشأن هذه  النقطة , وتنبع اهميتها ن انها امر يتعلق بالوقائع التي تقع مسئولية  إثباتها على المدعى عليه (الإتحاد وليس المريخ) لأنه يحتفظ بالسجلات ,  وبالتالي لم يكن من العدل تجاه الطرف المستأنف ان يتم إستبعاد الخطاب من  الأدلة قدمها للمحكمة ..
 الخطاب المذكور يتعلق بقرار صارد من الإتحاد  بمعاقبة نادي مريخ الفاشر بالغرامة عشرة آلآف جنيه وهشام سليمان بالإيقاف  ثلاث مباريات..
 كما أسلفنا فقد شكل ذلك الخطاب القشة التي قصمت ظهر  البعير لأنه اثبت للمحكمة بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بأن هشام سليمان شارك مع  فريقه في مباراة المريخ وهو موقوف بثلاث بطاقات صفراء وان الإتحاد نظر جوهر  النزاع ثم رفض شكوى المريخ شكلاً بعد ان بت فيها موضوعاً..
 نعود  لإعلام الهلال الذي يلوم الإتحاد على عدم اهتمامه بالقضية لنذكر حقيقة مهمة  , مفادها انهم كانوا يهللون لتصريحات شداد المستحقة بالقضية ويصفقون لوصفه  اياها بالونسة الفارغة والعبث الإداري , قبل ان ينقلبوا عليه ويتهمونه  بالتقصير والتواطؤ مع المريخ..
 صفقوا له واحتفلوا بتصريحاته الهوجاء ثم  تفننوا في مهاجمته بإدعاء انه قصر وتواطأ مع المريخ الذي تثبت سجلات  المحكمة انه اعترض على تعيين مدثر خيري ممثلاُ للإتحاد في جلسة السماع..
 تمسك المريخ بحقه وقدم عشرات المستندات التي تدعم قضيته وامن بصحتها و  إجتهد للحفاظ على حقوقه بكل ما اوتي من قوة , وحق له ان يفوز ويحتفل..
 سخروا منا وضحكوا علينا إبتداءً , فسخرنا منهم وسخرت منهم المحكمة وضحكنا أخيراً فضحكنا كثيراً ..
 الأرشيف موجود , وكتابات الإستخفاف القميئة والسخرية المقذعة موجوده فيه..
 وصفوا الشكوى المريخية بالفالصو وتغنوا (سرجي مرجي .. إنت حكيم ولا تمرجي)  , وكتبوا (مرت الأيام كالخيال احلام ولا نزال في انتظار نتيجة شكوى لوزان  التي اوهم البعض عشاق الكيان بأنها مربوحة )!..
 ها قد ربحنا القضية ,  وحق لنا انخرج السنتنا لكل من سخروا منها وراهنوا على فشلها لتنقلب السخرية  على أصحابها وتضعهم في موضع لا يحسدون عليه مطلقاً..
 تاني اسخروا..
 وتاني استخفوا..
 انتهى الدرس .. ياذكي !!..

 #مجاهد الدوش









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يتدربون بملعب السلاح
 المكتب الإعلامي
 أجرى فريق شباب المريخ صباح اليوم الثلاثاء تدريبه بملعب سلاح المهندسين  بأمدرمان، وشهد المران الذي أشرف عليه الجهاز الفني للشباب بقيادة المدرب  أبازر الشريف حضور "25" لاعبا، ومن المنتظر أن يواصل الشباب تحضيراته  الجادة لحين موعد مباراة النيل التي تأتي في بداية الإسبوع المقبل ضمن  مباريات دوري الشباب.


















*

----------


## alenani

**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله أجمعين* 


      *بيان من رابطة مشجعي مريخ السودان بولاية البحر الأحمر عن الاحداث التي جرت عند حضور بعثة المريخ اليوم لمدينة بورتسودان* 


قبل اكثر من اسبوع قام السيد الصادق مادبو بالإتصال بالرابطه ممثله في العضو السيد غازي مكسيم من اجل حجز الفندق الذي ستقيم فيه البعثه وقام السيد غازي مكسيم بالاتصال بعد من فنادق المدينه واخيراً وقع الإختيار علي فندق الربوه والذي يعد افخم فندق ومنتجع بالولاية وتم الاتفاق علي الإقامة بالإضافه للإعاشه عباره بوفيه مفتوح تكفلت الرابطه بجزء منه  عباره عن35% من تكلفة البوفيه المفتوح   بعد شد وجذب مع مدير الفندق وكذلك المساهمه في ايجار البص السياحي المتواجد مع البعثه طول اقامتها..وقام السيد غازي مكسيم بالاتصال بالصادق مادبو رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بالإنابة وتوضيح كل التفاصيل له.. وفي إحتفال الرابطه بإسترجاع كأس دوري 2018 قام الاخ غازي مكسيم بالاتصال بالصادق مادبو تلفونياً وقام بفتح السماعه الخارجيه(الإسبيكر) واوضح له بأن الفندق جاهز من كل النواحي والان الرابطه محتفله بالكأس ورد الصادق مادبو بالشكر الجزيل للرابطه علي ما تقوم به من مجهودات من اجل المريخ وآخرها كان استضافة معسكر فريق الشباب علي نفقة الرابطه.. 
واليوم كانت الرابطه علي اتصال برئيس البعثه عند طريق الاخ غازي مكسيم حتي سلم الطائره بمطار الخرطوم..  تحركت الرابطه بعدد من السيارات مصحوبه بالفرقة الموسيقيه والأعلام وقامت بإستقبال الفرقه في مطار بورتسودان وعندما هممنا بالتحرك الي فندق الربوه فإذا برئيس البعثه هيثم الرشيد يفاجأنا بأنه تم الحجز للبعثه بفندق اخر بالولايه اكثر تواضعاً.. 
حاولنا أن نفهم شيئا من رئيس البعثه ولم نصل لشئ وقام السيد غازي مكسيم بالإتصال بالصادق مادبو وقال لو أنه مريض من الامس وطلب منه الاتصال بعمر محمد عبد الله والذي بدوره قال انه خارج السودان وسيعود إلينا بإتصال ولم يتصل علينا حتي الان.. 
ونتيجة لهذا العبث الذي حدث تحرك المكتب التنفيذي للرابطه فوراً لفندق الربوه معنا الاستاذ عمر الجندي والاستاذ جمال السماني مناديب صحيفة الصدي واجتمعنا بمدير الفندق وقدمنا أسفنا واعتذارنا الشديد لما حدث وفي نهاية الاجتماع اخبرنا بأنهم في الفندق قاموا بتجهيز وجبة العشاء للبعثه وبعد اخذ ورد تم تغريم الرابطه مبلغ 70 الف جنيه عبارة عن وجبة العشاء وحجز يوم كامل للبعثه.. 
في الختام نحن كرابطة مشجعي مريخ السودان بالبحر الأحمر ندين وبشده هذه العبث وهذه الفوضي والتضارب في ما بين اعضاء مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ.. ونتج عن ذلك ان تم وضع الرابطه في موقف حرج مع فندق الربوه.. 
وعليه قررت الرابطه عدم استقبال فريق المريخ مرة اخري في ظل وجود هذا المجلس الفاشل والمتضارب والمتنافر.. 


*هذا بمثابة بيان تفصيلي وتوضيحي من الرابطه* 


والله ولي التوفيق.. 


    *رابطة مشجعي مريخ السودان بالبحر الأحمر سفارة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alenani
					

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله أجمعين* 


      *بيان من رابطة مشجعي مريخ السودان بولاية البحر الأحمر عن الاحداث التي جرت عند حضور بعثة المريخ اليوم لمدينة بورتسودان* 


قبل اكثر من اسبوع قام السيد الصادق مادبو بالإتصال بالرابطه ممثله في العضو السيد غازي مكسيم من اجل حجز الفندق الذي ستقيم فيه البعثه وقام السيد غازي مكسيم بالاتصال بعد من فنادق المدينه واخيراً وقع الإختيار علي فندق الربوه والذي يعد افخم فندق ومنتجع بالولاية وتم الاتفاق علي الإقامة بالإضافه للإعاشه عباره بوفيه مفتوح تكفلت الرابطه بجزء منه  عباره عن35% من تكلفة البوفيه المفتوح   بعد شد وجذب مع مدير الفندق وكذلك المساهمه في ايجار البص السياحي المتواجد مع البعثه طول اقامتها..وقام السيد غازي مكسيم بالاتصال بالصادق مادبو رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بالإنابة وتوضيح كل التفاصيل له.. وفي إحتفال الرابطه بإسترجاع كأس دوري 2018 قام الاخ غازي مكسيم بالاتصال بالصادق مادبو تلفونياً وقام بفتح السماعه الخارجيه(الإسبيكر) واوضح له بأن الفندق جاهز من كل النواحي والان الرابطه محتفله بالكأس ورد الصادق مادبو بالشكر الجزيل للرابطه علي ما تقوم به من مجهودات من اجل المريخ وآخرها كان استضافة معسكر فريق الشباب علي نفقة الرابطه.. 
واليوم كانت الرابطه علي اتصال برئيس البعثه عند طريق الاخ غازي مكسيم حتي سلم الطائره بمطار الخرطوم..  تحركت الرابطه بعدد من السيارات مصحوبه بالفرقة الموسيقيه والأعلام وقامت بإستقبال الفرقه في مطار بورتسودان وعندما هممنا بالتحرك الي فندق الربوه فإذا برئيس البعثه هيثم الرشيد يفاجأنا بأنه تم الحجز للبعثه بفندق اخر بالولايه اكثر تواضعاً.. 
حاولنا أن نفهم شيئا من رئيس البعثه ولم نصل لشئ وقام السيد غازي مكسيم بالإتصال بالصادق مادبو وقال لو أنه مريض من الامس وطلب منه الاتصال بعمر محمد عبد الله والذي بدوره قال انه خارج السودان وسيعود إلينا بإتصال ولم يتصل علينا حتي الان.. 
ونتيجة لهذا العبث الذي حدث تحرك المكتب التنفيذي للرابطه فوراً لفندق الربوه معنا الاستاذ عمر الجندي والاستاذ جمال السماني مناديب صحيفة الصدي واجتمعنا بمدير الفندق وقدمنا أسفنا واعتذارنا الشديد لما حدث وفي نهاية الاجتماع اخبرنا بأنهم في الفندق قاموا بتجهيز وجبة العشاء للبعثه وبعد اخذ ورد تم تغريم الرابطه مبلغ 70 الف جنيه عبارة عن وجبة العشاء وحجز يوم كامل للبعثه.. 
في الختام نحن كرابطة مشجعي مريخ السودان بالبحر الأحمر ندين وبشده هذه العبث وهذه الفوضي والتضارب في ما بين اعضاء مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ.. ونتج عن ذلك ان تم وضع الرابطه في موقف حرج مع فندق الربوه.. 
وعليه قررت الرابطه عدم استقبال فريق المريخ مرة اخري في ظل وجود هذا المجلس الفاشل والمتضارب والمتنافر.. 


*هذا بمثابة بيان تفصيلي وتوضيحي من الرابطه* 


والله ولي التوفيق.. 


    *رابطة مشجعي مريخ السودان بالبحر الأحمر سفارة الزعيم



حقيقه مجلس فاشل 
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*بالله شوف
ديل الفشل ذااااتو
                        	*

----------

